# What music are you listening to?



## Lefty7887 (Nov 27, 2008)

America - Ventura Highway


----------



## pacanis (Nov 27, 2008)

Pet Music - Creature Comforts


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 27, 2008)

_Fergie: Big Girls Don't Cry_


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gavin Rossdale - Love Remains The Same


----------



## smoke king (Nov 27, 2008)

The Twang Dragons-Drinkin' about you


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 27, 2008)

Eric Burden - Spill The Wine


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 27, 2008)

foo fighters .. the pretender ..


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 28, 2008)

My new Nickelback cd


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 28, 2008)

The Allman Bros. - Midnight Rider


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2008)

O Holy Night - Josh Groban


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 29, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Last Kiss


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 29, 2008)

ram jam ... black betty ..


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 29, 2008)

It came upon a Midnight Clear - Josh Groban


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

Feist - Let it Die


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> My new Nickelback cd


 
I WANT THAT!!!


I'm wierd I like lots of stuff. 
presently Georege Strait, Carrying Your Love With Me.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I WANT THAT!!!
> 
> 
> I'm wierd I like lots of stuff.
> presently Georege Strait, Carrying Your Love With Me.


 
Everytime that George Strait movie is on I can't turn the dang thing off.  There's some real fine acting there alrighty , but his music is primo. I have a couple cassettes around here somewhere, I just don't have a cassette player anymore 

In all the world, you'll never find....


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 29, 2008)

The Reid Project featurng Butterscotch: Scotch and Water CD Destination Unknown (They are an awesome local band)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2008)

John Denver..Paul is playing all his favorites.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 3, 2008)

Eletric Light Orchestra - Telephone Line


----------



## The Z (Dec 3, 2008)

For the past month I can't stop listening to *Courtney Leigh Heins*.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 3, 2008)

Taylor Swift - Tim McGraw


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Sigur Ros - Hvarf Heim

Iron and Wine - The Creek Drank The Cradle

Tito Puente - Live At Birdland


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 3, 2008)

GB, I love Tito Puente 

Santa Esmeralda - Please Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes Tito is the MAN Lefty


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 3, 2008)

Teena Marie - Portuguese Love


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 3, 2008)

Saw Elton John a few weeks ago in concert, so have been listening to his cd's the past few weeks


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 3, 2008)

The soundtrack to the Toy Story movie.... it's on now....
again....


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Medeski Martin & Wood - Shack Man

Grateful Dead - Cornell '77

Bon Iver - For Emma, Forever Ago


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 3, 2008)

The Vienna Boys Choir- Choy Due De Verld


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 3, 2008)

just rocked out to some Beach Boys - Good Vibrations.

right now Daddy is on by Korn


----------



## NAchef (Dec 3, 2008)

Sia


Dont know why it is trying to put the video in but just click on the link at the top of the video heading.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkomz-91yc


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 9, 2008)

Ray Brown Trio singing "The Christmas Song" on Pandora.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lyle Lovett - Church

BTW, I love the chorus to this song;

To the Lord let praised be
It's time for dinner now let's go eat
We've got some beans and some good cornbread
And I've listened to what the preacher said
Now it's to the Lord let praised be
It's time for dinner now let's go eat


----------



## Max Sutton (Dec 12, 2008)

*Christmas music*


 I'm listening to *"White Christmas"* by the _Mormon Tabernacle Choir_.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm listening to Indie Pop Rocks, on SomaFM internet radio...


----------



## qmax (Dec 12, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Couldn't Stand the Weather


----------



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2008)

An El Divo tape
kades


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 12, 2008)

Donovan - Season Of The Witch


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 20, 2008)

Outlaws - Ghost Riders In The Sky


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 20, 2008)

A radio station that has been playing all Christmas music since American Thanksgiving! It is wonderful.  Right now it is a modern version of "Away in the Manger" - not sure who it is by.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 20, 2008)

Buckethead-Hog  Stomp


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2008)

YouTube - Phish - 10.21.95 - Harry Hood - Part II

I know it is very long (and this is just the second half of the song), but give it a chance. Listen to it the whole way through just once. You will not be sorry.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike Curb Congregation - Burning Bridges


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 21, 2008)

Diana Krall - I Miss You So


----------



## middie (Dec 21, 2008)

Led Zeppelin... Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## smoke king (Dec 22, 2008)

Reverend Horten Heat - Santa looked a lot like daddy


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 22, 2008)

Roxette - Shes got the look


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 22, 2008)

3 Door Down - When I'm Gone


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 22, 2008)

Turtles - So Happy Together


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2008)

Overdose by Ac/Dc


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 22, 2008)

The Who - Baba O'Riley


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2008)

Walk In The Shadows by Queensryche


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 22, 2008)

France Joli - Come To Me


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff Healy - Road House Blues


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fiona Apple - Criminal


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2008)

We just had our holiday party in the office. We did a Yankee Swap. One of the gifts contained, among other things, a 70's porn music CD. That is what we are listening to now


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

GB said:


> We just had our holiday party in the office. We did a Yankee Swap. One of the gifts contained, among other things, a 70's porn music CD. That is what we are listening to now



You sir owe me a sceen cleaning, I just sprayed coffee on my monitor.  
I'm glad I'm at work.  

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel


----------



## Arwen (Dec 23, 2008)

Josh Groban,  Prem Joshua,Enya!


----------



## The Z (Dec 23, 2008)

*Moonshine Willy* - "B*st*rd Child" album

"This female-fronted band combines bluegrass instrumentation, punk rock attitude and sardonic songwriting in a manner that is completely natural and unaffected. ...the band's rustic sound is deceptive--something hard-edged and urban hides out amidst the high lonesome harmonies and rolling banjo."
~ Rhapsody


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 23, 2008)

Avenged SevenFold!!!!!!

rocking good times.

no one is here today so ive been listening to my ipod all day and falling asleep.

Call of Duty time tonight I hope.


----------



## middie (Dec 23, 2008)

Deuces Are Wild by Aerosmith


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 23, 2008)

The Reid Project: Scotch and Water featuring Miss Butterscotch (local talent)


----------



## homecook (Dec 23, 2008)

One Step Closer by Linkin Park. Ds is playing Rock Band with grandsons. lol

Barb


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

Paul playing the piano.  It's the most beautiful music ever.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2008)

Merle Haggard Anthology


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 24, 2008)

Johhny Mathis - Misty


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 24, 2008)

Christmas music from various churches and cathedrals here and abroad. Plus some Bach and Handel.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nat King Cole - Christmas Song
Amy Grant - It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year
Frank Sinatra - Let It Snow
Tori Amos - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas
Bob Segar - Little Drummer Boy
Vanessa Williams - Hark The Herald Angels Sing
Martina McBride - Let It Snow
Angelica Pickles And Rosie - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus
Dean Martin - Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer
Dr. Suess - Your A Mean One Mr. Grinch
Faith Hill - Where Are You Christmas
Dean Martin - White Christmas
Frank Sinatra - Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town
Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 25, 2008)

None right now, we are watching A Christmas Story.


----------



## Rookiecook (Dec 25, 2008)

3 Tenors Christmas CD
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 26, 2008)

Its not christrmas music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2008)

Aerosmith - "I don't want to miss a thing"


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2008)

i guess this is "what are you listening to : part trois".

cnn's tribute to james brown.


say it loud!
hah!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Its not christrmas music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bon Jovi???


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2008)

VooDoo by Godsmack


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sade - No Ordinary Love


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

im singing Cant fight this feeling anymore by REO Speedwagon becuase I got to pee.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL, 

Heart - Barracuda


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Electric Light Orchestra - Evil Woman


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2008)

hayden's symphony #104. YouTube - Haydn：交響曲第１０４番「ロンドン」「第１楽章」

this is my new entrance music.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Van Morrison - And It Stoned Me


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Whispers - A Song For Donny 

I consider The Whispers one of the best R&B groups of my era.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tito Punte - Oye Como Va


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 8, 2009)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea....
SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!


----------



## phinz (Jan 8, 2009)

Radio Margaritaville - Calypso Nuts - _Jamaica Farewell_


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gypsy Kings, David Benoit.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Who - Eminence Front

Toni, I have the ipod on shuffle.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 8, 2009)

IPod on Old Rock Playlist.  Head East, Argent, The Who, ELO, Boston, Foreigner, Roy Orbeson - I Drove All Night.  I think that Canadian Chick did something with that one.  Definately not the same.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues


----------



## smoke king (Jan 8, 2009)

Rory Gallagher - Barley & Grape rag


----------



## phinz (Jan 8, 2009)

Npr


----------



## Erinny (Jan 8, 2009)

The public radio station out of Tennessee -- tonight is Wagner night!


----------



## phinz (Jan 9, 2009)

The entire Jimmy Buffett catalog.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 9, 2009)

Rhapsody for clarinet and piano by Debussy via Pandora internet radio


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure wish I could get the radio stations and variety and quantity I had up in Jersey/NY area.


----------



## phinz (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm listening to the sound of crickets in my ear. Tinnitus sucks. That and the sound of drunken stupor.

Get XM, quicksilver. Radio sucks in Naples.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 10, 2009)

"Witches in Bikinis" - Party like a chimpanzee


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

"Livin' On A Prayer" by Bon Jovi


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sitting on the back porch, just off the patio, with the door open. In the not-to-far distance, I can hear mariachi music. Someone is having a party...music is ever present here. It's one of the things I love about Mexico.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rhett Atkins - Drivin My Life Away


----------



## rjx (Jan 12, 2009)

"Chutzpan" by Avishai Cohen Trio
Song is off there newest cd, "Gently Disturbed."

Check out the song at http://www.myspace.com/avishaicohenmusic


----------



## The Z (Jan 12, 2009)

Rediscovering some forgotten music by Toni Childs.  Anybody remember her?  Great voice.  Don't know what ever happened to her.



edited to add: (from Wikipedia).  Toni Childs - American songwriter and singer, was forced to take a hiatus from recording for years due to her affliction with Graves' disease. She claims to now be cured of her disease, through non-traditional treatments.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rolling Stones - Angie


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2009)

Medeski Martin and Wood - Where's The Music?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

Joy and Pain by Rob Base & D.J. E-Z Rock  
I know.. it's gets me movin' this time of morning.  I have on the headphones though.


----------



## qmax (Jan 17, 2009)

Lee Ritenour's cover of Wes Montgomery's "4 on 6".


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 17, 2009)

I found some old Bette Midler - The Glory of Love and The Rose


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 18, 2009)

Outlaws - Ghost Riders In The Sky


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ritchie Valens - Donna


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

WLS in Chicago "oldies" via Muzee on my computer.  Right now _Shining Star_ by Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 24, 2009)

Little Anthony & The Imperials - Hurts So Bad

Definitely oldies at my house today.  (Mom loved Little A so much)


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Idles Of March - Vehicle (1970)


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have the radio on here at work:

Right now we've got Hank Jr. singing a Country Boy Can Survive


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

My Ipod just went disco on me, not that there is anything wrong with that. 

Melbe Moore - Pick Me Up I'll Dance (1978) Epic


----------



## cookingwithliz (Jan 26, 2009)

Jack Johnson - My dad has Alzheimers and loves Jack Johnson especially the "Banana Pancake" song.


----------



## The Z (Jan 26, 2009)

Hayes Carll - "Trouble in Mind" album.

(Country fans who disdain the New Country mainstream should check it out)


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

They have country music in Area 51?

Carlos Santana featuring Los Lonely Boys - I Don't Want To Lose Your Love


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love 1967


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 26, 2009)

I just picked up the new AC/DC.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 8, 2013)

I knew we had one of these threads around here somewhere  I'm surprised it didn't continue.

I've been listening to this *snappy* little number off and on today.
I could listen to this kind of music all day.

Evanescence - Hello lyrics - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 8, 2013)

lovely mellow tones of vibrating strings disappear into a dark dirge, a toneless place of wakelessness


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronan Keating - Fires


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 8, 2013)

Emmylou Harris
Wrecking Ball album 1995

Her breathiness or is it breathlessness takes my breath away.

Emmylou Harris 'Wrecking Ball' - YouTube


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 8, 2013)

Stevie Nicks - Landslide


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 8, 2013)

Brad Paisley - at the moment it is "This is Country Music", one of my favourites of his.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 8, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Stevie Nicks - Landslide


What a coincidence. I was listening to Fleetwood Mac earlier today.  I just love that band. I have tickets to their upcoming show here in April.

Just now I was listening to Heart doing "Barracuda". The guitar and vocal interplay in this song is simply brilliant. I'm so happy to see them finally inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame after 40 years. It's about time!

(note: the weird fish thing in the beginning of the video doesn't last very long)

Heart - Barracuda [HQ stereo sound] - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2013)

Truly a classic for my generation.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 9, 2013)

How old are you Pac?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> How old are you Pac?


 
You ask me that without telling me how old you are??? 
Do you want it in dog years or metric?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 9, 2013)

This:
Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971 - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2013)

Brother!
lol


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> This:
> Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971 - YouTube


he's got it, doesn't he, lp?  the voice, a life force, a primal connectivity. thank you lp, for being one of our best chroniclers of classic rock music.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2013)

pacanis said:


> You ask me that without telling me how old you are???
> Do you want it in dog years or metric?


 

lol, just pound the floor with your foot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> lol, just pound the floor with your foot.



Must be late.  This cracked me up!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 9, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> How old are you Pac?


I'm guessing Pac and I must be around the same age, because that's also a song from my generation.

And, call it a wild guess, Kylie, but I'm thinking you were born in 1969? If so, you would've been pretty young when Heart first came out, but you're probably familiar with some of their 80's hits.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 9, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I knew we had one of these threads around here somewhere  I'm surprised it didn't continue.
> 
> I've been listening to this *snappy* little number off and on today.
> I could listen to this kind of music all day.
> ...



Pac, I love her haunting voice.  I have one of their CDs from a few years ago,  just because I really liked "My Immortal"(love that song). I wasn't that excited about the rest of the album =\


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 10, 2013)

I just read Dame Shirley Bassey will be at this year’s US academy awards, to honor 50 years James Bond films. I hope this means she will Perform too !! She doesn’t get as much radio play -- ( or I listen to the wrong stations)—as her voice deserves to be heard. 

Here she is singing a Chrissie Hynde/ Pretenders Song—I’ll Stand By You

Shirley Bassey - I'll Stand By You - YouTube

Edit.  The video part is dedicated to the unsung canine heros who support men and women in the armed forces.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2013)

i've been listening to the monkees today. i'm a believer, last train to clarksville, zilch, etc..

i tried to teach my family zilch, but you really have to concentrate on your part.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've been listening to the monkees today. i'm a believer, last train to clarksville, zilch, etc..
> 
> i tried to teach my family zilch, but you really have to concentrate on your part.



Loved the Monkees!  For a made-up band they sure had some great tunes.  And I loved the TV show too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

3 doors down - Kryptonite / Superman (Music video)(Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

vitauta said:


> he's got it, doesn't he, lp?  the voice, a life force, a primal connectivity. thank you lp, for being one of our best chroniclers of classic rock music.



Vit, I fell in love with him when I was 8 years old and that has never changed.  TB knows that my heart truly belongs to Neil and has accepted it.   He even took me to see him last year - my 10th concert since the Hot August Night Tour in 1972!

I have three boxed sets of Music - Neil Diamond, Billy Joel and Harry Chapin.  I believe them to be some of the best story tellers in the business!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I just read Dame Shirley Bassey will be at this year’s US academy awards, to honor 50 years James Bond films. I hope this means she will Perform too !! She doesn’t get as much radio play -- ( or I listen to the wrong stations)—as her voice deserves to be heard.
> 
> Edit.  The video part is dedicated to the unsung canine heros who support men and women in the armed forces.



Thanks for this, Whiskadoodle.  Both for Shirley Bassey and the awesome tribute to some deserving heros!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've been listening to the monkees today. i'm a believer, last train to clarksville, zilch, etc..
> 
> i tried to teach my family zilch, but you really have to concentrate on your part.



I love the Monkees too, Bucky.  And "I'm a Believer" was written by Neil Diamond.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I have three boxed sets of Music - Neil Diamond, Billy Joel and Harry Chapin.  I believe them to be some of the best story tellers in the business!



I have Neil Diamond and Harry Chapin boxed sets...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

I too enjoy listening to Neil Diamond and The Monkees


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> You ask me that without telling me how old you are???
> Do you want it in dog years or metric?



LOL Pac 

I am 43 years old...going on 21


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm guessing Pac and I must be around the same age, because that's also a song from my generation.
> 
> And, call it a wild guess, Kylie, but I'm thinking you were born in 1969? If so, you would've been pretty young when Heart first came out, but you're probably familiar with some of their 80's hits.



Steve, you got it in one 

Yes, it would have been their 80's music...loved it, always singing away to it

I recall their "Heart" album and my fave song was These Dreams


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have Neil Diamond and Harry Chapin boxed sets...



Of course you do!  We're sisters aren't we? 

The Billy Joel one is excellent.  Come to think of it I haven't played it for awhile.  But it will have to wait until tomorrow....time for


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

Love Billy Joel too, he is brilliant, with some fabulous songs


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

With Heart, I also love "Alone" and "All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You"


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Pac, I love her haunting voice. I have one of their CDs from a few years ago, just because I really liked "My Immortal"(love that song). I wasn't that excited about the rest of the album =\


 
My Immortal, another good one. You are right, the rest of the songs tend to all sound the  same and aren't quite as good as her slower, haunting songs.

Here's a few more I usually listen to along with Hello and My Immortal.

White Kite Fauna - K's Choice (© Sony Music Belgium & K's Choice) - YouTube

And from the movies Mr Brooks 

The Veils - Vicious Traditions with lyrics - YouTube

And The Butterfly Effect 

stop crying your heart out - oasis - lyrics - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> LOL Pac
> 
> I am 43 years old...going on 21


 
ahhh, I wasn't sure if the date in your username was your birth year or some other memorable moment 

I am 10 thumps on the floor your senior.
And my favorite Heart song is Dreamboat Annie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 10, 2013)

Music is one way to  celebrate the Chinese New Year.   No fireworks,  1 hour/ 10 minutes .    Happy New Year.   
Relax Music - Relajación Música - Musica Rilassante Chinese - Zen Garden China


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I knew we had one of these threads around here somewhere  I'm surprised it didn't continue.
> 
> I've been listening to this *snappy* little number off and on today.
> I could listen to this kind of music all day.
> ...



What a pretty song, Pac!  I've not heard it before.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> What a pretty song, Pac! I've not heard it before.


 
Isn't it? My Immortal is another good one by them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Isn't it? My Immortal is another good one by them.


 
My Immortal is not a good song by them it's their best song! Have to play it full blast, love it


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just love music! I'm in a memory lane phase at the moment, listening to all my old faves lol!

Top songs at the moment for me (since I have about a million favourites) are...

Creed- Higher and With Arms Wide Open

The Parlotones - Push me to the floor

Eminem and Rihana - Love the way you lie

Pink - Crystal Ball

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven

Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart

Arno Carstens - Another Universe

Live - Lightning Crashes, I alone and Dolphin's Cry

Nickelback - How you remind me

Lady Antebellum - Need you now and the list goes on and on and on lol!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Isn't it? My Immortal is another good one by them.



Just listened to it, haunting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Of course you do!  We're sisters aren't we?
> 
> The Billy Joel one is excellent.  Come to think of it I haven't played it for awhile.  But it will have to wait until tomorrow....time for



I like Billy Joel, just never got a boxed set.  But Diamond and Chapin...must haves!

I'm looking for some fast paced techno, trying to build a library that I can do cardio to, but I have to like the music.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

This is techno and has a fast paced beat.

Ultravox - Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (full version) - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Pac, I will look for more Ultravox...

If earthquakes are reported in Montana...it's just me...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2013)

Right now, I'm listening to a channel I created on Pandora.com - Easy Jazz Instrumentals. It's good for working at the computer - it's not too loud and I'm not distracted by lyrics or songs I want to sing to


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like Billy Joel, just never got a boxed set.  But Diamond and Chapin...must haves!
> 
> I'm looking for some fast paced techno, trying to build a library that I can do cardio to, but I have to like the music.



Oh no, didn't mean you had to have Billy, just wasn't surprised you had the other two!  

My playlist today is great "cleaning the office music" - Disc one of Neil, Disk 3 of my Chapin set and Disk 4 of Billy - excerpts from Q & A concerts he did at various universities.  Someone asks a question about a song, he answers with a great story and then plays it.  Awesome!  Never get tired of that one!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Pac, I will look for more Ultravox...
> 
> If earthquakes are reported in Montana...it's just me...


 
Thanks a lot PF! I just spat tea all over my PC  Oh dear, hubby's gonna kill me, his precious LCD screen looks like it was hit by poop sprayed through a fan!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks a lot PF! I just spat tea all over my PC  Oh dear, hubby's gonna kill me, his precious LCD screen looks like it was hit by poop sprayed through a fan!



Do you use dryer sheets for fabric softener?  If so, take a used one and use it dry to gently wipe the screen.  Should work.

Love the imagery, Snip!


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 10, 2013)

I have bob seger on pandora rright now.. not feeling it.. maybe some mowtown next.. or elton john.. hmmm


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Do you use dryer sheets for fabric softener? If so, take a used one and use it dry to gently wipe the screen. Should work.
> 
> Love the imagery, Snip!


 
I used the cloth I clean my glasses with and some spray he cleans the screen with 
Looks ok to me but I can't see for sherbet 

Dryer sheets, I've got those. I'll wipe it again with that!

You given me a bad case of the giggles, can't stop laughing and this post didn't help


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

and then I got sucked into:

QUEEN & DAVID BOWIE: Under Pressure - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry Snip, but I really have no delusions about my impact on the world when it comes to my cardio workout...

I think I just speed-ed up Old Faithful's timetable in Yellowstone...


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2013)

hey, if we're hanging out, playing music again, someone should give a holler to tattrat, rocklobster, gb, bolas and dampcharcoal.  yeah, you can run a music thread without 'em, but for an even richer music experience, you really want to have these guys in the mix. and tattrat, if you're listening, i'm missing your food and pics like crazy too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry Snip, but I really have no delusions about my impact on the world when it comes to my cardio workout...
> 
> I think I just speed-ed up Old Faithful's timetable in Yellowstone...


 

I needed a good laugh anyway, besides who needs dry knickers?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ahhh, I wasn't sure if the date in your username was your birth year or some other memorable moment
> 
> I am 10 thumps on the floor your senior.
> And my favorite Heart song is Dreamboat Annie



Pac, you are not that old 

I have that song on a Greatest Hits album...I like that one too


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Pac, you are not that old  ...


 
I hope not!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2013)

that old for what?  






i'm watching/listening to the grammys. i have no idea who half of these people are, but it's not bad so far.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Pac, you are not that old
> 
> I have that song on a Greatest Hits album...I like that one too




he posts young, don't he, kylie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been hanging out on You Tube half the day...not sure if I will have the energy left to actually do my 30 minutes of cardio...been dancing in my seat all day.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2013)

i always like me some mumford and sons.  johnny depp, he never has to ever sing a single note in life....

seriously, if you have a moment, check out ed sheeran on youtube.  look for some great things from this redhead in the future.  original young talent, writes his songs--he sang with elton john tonight at the grammys.  take a listen/look at his 'lego house', or anything else, really, from his debut album...again, sorry i don't know how to do the link thing.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2013)

frank ocean?  wth?  they must be joking!  this dude can't even carry a tune...taking his song on the road, is he?  someone please tell me what he's doing at the grammys.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 11, 2013)

vitauta said:


> he posts young, don't he, kylie?



He does V...I get along well with Pac's posts


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 11, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i always like me some mumford and sons. johnny depp, he never has to ever sing a single note in life....
> 
> seriously, if you have a moment, check out ed sheeran on youtube. look for some great things from this redhead in the future. original young talent, writes his songs--he sang with elton john tonight at the grammys. take a listen/look at his 'lego house', or anything else, really, from his debut album...again, sorry i don't know how to do the link thing.


 
Vitauta,  
I don’t know what part how to share a link you don’t know how to do, so I will put in a full set of inxtrux.  I think sharing what you enjoy is half the fun.   I certainly find it just as easy to open (You tube) and find a link myself, and if there are multi- choices,  pick my own.   Still, it’s fun to share the one that you, the sender, find the most enjoyable or are excited about. 
Here’s how to copy a link from its source,  such as You Tube  or a similar site—

1.  Open  where you want the link to end up,   such as a DC thread
2.  Open a separate page to the You Tube video/ song/  whatever you want to share
3. At the top of the page  -- where it shows the title  Http www….  Highlight this by Clicking once on it.  It should  change color. Mine changes to blue.   If it didn’t highlight , then  by Holding the mouse down with your pointy finger,  Slide the mouse all along the whole title , sometimes they can be quite long. Now it is highlighted. 
4. Remove your finger from the mouse
5. Copy the Title by  clicking on  Control  + C  together
6. Return to the DC thread.    To Paste ,  Hit Control  + V together.  Now the  Link is in the  body of your  discussion. 
7. Practice a few times by sending yourself an email.  Start the email.  Copy and paste  the link.    Send  the email,   open it and  click on the Link.  Voila’     
8. DC is pre- set to automatically recognize and change the link title to an abbreviated name for us   that is a more readable format and we don’t see the link behind the title.  Helpful  Admins.   In an email or on another venue it may not do this.  
I hope this helps and if you have questions,  ask,  or PM me.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 11, 2013)

Ed Sheeran performing Lego House | BRIT Awards 2012 - YouTube

THANKS, WHISK!!!! 
your instructions were awesome


----------



## vitauta (Feb 11, 2013)

vhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZX85B03ZdUv

here's pp--my last year's fave(not just idol fave)  think i'll sign him for another year, at least--,he makes me smile, wide and for yards....


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2013)

I loved Kelly Clarkson's trubute to Patty Page and Carole King.  So it got me wanting the originals.

Carole King - (You Make Me Feel Like A) Natural Woman - YouTube

Tennessee Waltz - Patti Page (Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I loved Kelly Clarkson's trubute to Patty Page and Carole King.  So it got me wanting the originals.
> 
> Carole King - (You Make Me Feel Like A) Natural Woman - YouTube
> 
> Tennessee Waltz - Patti Page (Stereo) - YouTube



Now THAT'S music!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the Tennessee Waltz. I never knew who sang that song.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet sweet music from you all.   Here's a song I like 

Rufus, Moby, & Sean Lennon - Across The Universe - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 11, 2013)

And another one---

The Staple Singers I'll Take You There Full Length Version - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

I love that song. One of my favorites.
And I haven't heard the words Sean Lennon in a long time. I'd say I wondered what happened to him, but I haven't. Pretty cool. The last time I saw him he was four feet tall.

Here's a favorite remake of mine of a John Lennon song.
Luna - Jealous Guy - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2013)

Rufus Wainwright and Sean Lennon both have a great musical pedigree.  And Moby is no slouch either.  Great Song!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is a vid of my son. He has released a few songs on Youtube and is working on releasing a full album this summer. This video was made after a weekend of recording sessions. They were just having fun and a bit(probably lots) of tequila when some one had an idea to turn on the camera and lip sinc   ilvekyo - subtle dance moves (original) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Feb 12, 2013)

i played that cut, 'i'll take you there', over and over forever one summer, sunning on the lawn. loved that song, loved the staple singers. they were ahead of their time.  or maybe just timeless. named our new shepherd-collie 'rufus' during that open-aired soulful summer....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 12, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is a vid of my son. He has released a few songs on Youtube and is working on releasing a full album this summer. This video was made after a weekend of recording sessions. They were just having fun and a bit(probably lots) of tequila when some one had an idea to turn on the camera and lip sinc   ilvekyo - subtle dance moves (original) - YouTube




that looked fun. impossible song to lip sync without a row of tequila shots to loosen the tongue....

keep us updated on the upcoming debut album....


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like they had more than few shots of tequila lol! Does look like they had fun!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2013)

I think Rock posted a Rock Jr's band before. Fun.  

Today is the last day of Mardi Gras.  One great party.      Throw on your beads and dance  til midnight. 
Here’s some old Dr John.
Dr.John - Tipitina TV Live - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2013)

It’s Shrove Tuesday too. Pancake Day. Let’s have a Sing along with The Lumberjack Song – while you eat a stack o’ cakes. 
Monty Python- Lumberjack Song FULL - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking of the Lumberjack Song earlier today!
How coincidence is that?!

I wish I could remember what made it pop into my head...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2013)

I couldn't find a good pancake song, but found the pics, so it works. Very Manly ( heheh) if I do say so myself.

Much like Hallmark,  Monty python probably has a quip for every occasion.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 12, 2013)

What am I missing with the pancakes? Is it national pancake day or something?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep Shrove Tuesday, apparently a religious holiday celebrated by making pancakes and running them over to the village priest in your hot frying pan and having them blessed.  Maybe the priest does a taste test or something.   I'd probably start a grease fire if I entered a church with a cast iron pan, so I'm staying out of that part. LOL.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. I never heard of Shrove Tuesday.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2013)

Dancing to "Drops of Jupiter"  by Train!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was just singing Hippo, Birdy to Alix...


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2013)

TB just sent me this link from "The Voice".  He said it was in his head so he downloaded it onto his phone.  I've always loved the song and this version is great!  Stick around to the 2 minute mark for a great surprise!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFW112Gj9Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vitauta (Feb 13, 2013)

nicholas david was the main reason i became, for a time, a regular viewer of the voice last season.  ceelo, as it turned out, provided another reason for my continuing to watch the show. despite his great fame and popularity, i don't think usher will be able to meet the challenge of filling ceelo's big, um,....caftans.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 13, 2013)

An old sentimental favorite - Robyn Hitchcock's Furry Green Atom Bowl. 
Gotta love YouTube.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 13, 2013)

gotta love youtoo,


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

Never watched the Voice (or Am Idol shows).   Not much for tv except some sports.  I tend to fall asleep or else can't sit still.  Degree of difficulty = 8 out of 10.  I watch  Downtown abbey on delayed internet.   I love Cee Lo Green.  searching on you tube sems more hands on and is often a surprise.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2013)

Did anyone watch the video I posted and see the mini Cee Lo?  Seeing it "live" the first time was hilarious and it has never gotten old!

Right now I have some of Dad's music on.  I mp3'd much of it so I could put in on a player that he would listen to in the hospital.  Right now I have Glenn Miller's Moonlight Serenede on.  I love Big Band, Jazz, Blues and I owe it all to my Dad.  In fact my whole love of music (and sports) is thanks to him.   It is hard to believe it is almost a year since he pass.  I still miss him but listening to his music or watching sports makes me feel close once again.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

"Course I watched it.  I didnt' want to post "cool" or something so there was no Spoiler alert.  I s'pose I could  have just typed LOL or  which may be neutral and just as happy to watch it.   I talked about Cee Lo, which obliquely implies the video.   I was trying to figure if he was Cee Lo Jr or just a kid dancer.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 13, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> An old sentimental favorite - Robyn Hitchcock's Furry Green Atom Bowl.
> Gotta love YouTube.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BYo...aDIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BYoZq6EaDI

this is for you tin--(hope you don't mind) i chose the live version with a minimalist venue that seems...somehow, fitting for this artist....


----------



## vitauta (Feb 13, 2013)

think "nursery rhymes for adults" and then just follow your nose, eyes, ears and toes...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2013)

Late night easy listening... 
Roy Orbison In Dreams

Roy Orbison - In Dreams ( live Black and white night).avi - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 14, 2013)

vitauta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BYo...aDIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BYoZq6EaDI
> 
> this is for you tin--(hope you don't mind) i chose the live version with a minimalist venue that seems...somehow, fitting for this artist....



Gosh, Vit!  You shouldn't have - but I'm glad you did.  Gotta run this morning - only got to watch the first one, but as soon as I get back home I'll get a cuppa and finish them.  Thank you!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day  
Van Morrison Crazy Love

What's your favorite song about love?  

Van Morrison ~ Crazy Love


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2013)

I love Lucinda Williams. There. I said it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6z7b5aIi4


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 14, 2013)

I love Lucinda Williams.

+ 1.  There.  I admit it.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEem...Oqkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEemHZqWOqk


----------



## vitauta (Feb 14, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> Van Morrison Crazy Love
> 
> What's your favorite song about love?
> ...




i love, love, love, love van morrison, crazy love him....


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eric Clapton, Pavarotti- Holy Mother - YouTube

This song reminds me of the person I loved most in this world. We played it at my Gran's funeral, it was her favourite song. Just wish I could listen to it without feeling sad.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> Van Morrison Crazy Love
> 
> What's your favorite song about love?
> ...


 
This is one of my favourite love songs. Can't pick just one, I have many favourites!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzeDqRhM09w


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 15, 2013)

Hope you all’s Valentine’s Day heart was filled with chocolate music and love. And as for Snip, Wow. Just wow. 

For a dead guy, Pavarotti sure gets around. Here is one of my favorite collaborations. *U2, Pavarotti, Brian Eno, Michael Kaymen conducting. A special greeting captured on film. From a concert, Miss Sarajevo* 1995. 

U2 & Luciano Pavarotti Miss Sarajevo (Original Video) - YouTube

And while this is on an an opera kick, (and by extension beauty, and the beauty and love we all have) here is something by *Anna Netrebko . Song To The Moon from Dvorak’s Rusalka. *According folklore, a rusalka is a Slavic or Czech water sprite. I once played this song in orchestra (clarinet). Sans lyrics, although I still don’t know the meaning of the words now either. Beautiful and too long ago. 

Possibly the only woman who verifibly hits the high notes to appear in playboy mag. ( spoiler alert) they published an Article, not a picture spread. So from now on guys can really -truly justify you read the magazine for its intellectual and artistic endeavors because it’s the Truth. It’s worth a mention. Who else since perhaps Marilyn Monroe can claim to be both talented, intelligent and beautiful and appear in Playboy. 

Anna Netrebko / A. Dvo


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, prior to reading yesterday and overnight entries, my intention is to introduce this song to share today. In a way, it fits. *Jorma **Kaukonen/ Hot Tuna. The **Water Song*. 1972. Apologies. The fuzziness of the recording appears on both vinyl and cd. Despite its lack of clarity, it’s one of my faves. In theory there is a re-master floating around. Hope you enjoy


Hot Tuna - Water Song - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Hope you all’s Valentine’s Day heart was filled with chocolate music and love. And as for Snip, Wow. Just wow.
> 
> For a dead guy, Pavarotti sure gets around. Here is one of my favorite collaborations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1W5lFW-vUY


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

The Beatles- Hey Jude (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nickelback - How You Remind Me - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

One of the coolest songs ever!

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2013)

Good trivia, Whiskas!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2013)

Old Black Water-CCR.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2013)

Killer Queen - Queen (I know all the words )


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2013)

I love that song and don't know and of the words, lol.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I love that song and don't know and of the words, lol.



It's because of that song that I learned I do like champagne,  but it has to be the good stuff - Moet et Chandon


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 15, 2013)

Great songs, Snip, all of them.

And GG, Anything by Queen is awesome in my eyes.  A friend and I did all the parts acapella to "Bohemian Rhapsody" in a pick-up truck in the middle of a farmer's field.....oh, I think there might have been a six-pack or so involved as well.   But that was long ago in my "foolish college days" past


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Great songs, Snip, all of them.
> 
> And GG, Anything by Queen is awesome in my eyes. A friend and I did all the parts acapella to "Bohemian Rhapsody" in a pick-up truck in the middle of a farmer's field.....oh, I think there might have been a six-pack or so involved as well.  But that was long ago in my "foolish college days" past


 
Wayne's World, Wayne's World, Wayne's World 
And don't tell me you were in a Pacer, too!


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2013)

Day Old Hate - City and Colour


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 15, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Wayne's World, Wayne's World, Wayne's World
> And don't tell me you were in a Pacer, too!



We were in my friend's white Dodge pickup and it was years before Wayne's World! 

I've been listening to my Neil Diamond "In My Lifetime" boxed set while working on my craft room.  Here is a great memory!  Elvis recorded this one but I am partial to Neil's version.

And The Grass Won't Pay No Mind Neil Diamond - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 15, 2013)

Found another great Neil moment.  

Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand, You Don't Bring Me Flowers - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> One of the coolest songs ever!
> 
> Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube



I have this song about every 4 on my workout playlist...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Killer Queen - Queen (I know all the words )



I know all of Queen's music...Love, Love, Love it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Great songs, Snip, all of them.
> 
> And GG, Anything by Queen is awesome in my eyes.  A friend and I did all the parts acapella to "Bohemian Rhapsody" in a pick-up truck in the middle of a farmer's field.....oh, I think there might have been a six-pack or so involved as well.   But that was long ago in my "foolish college days" past



I got caught the other day rocking out to Bohemian Rhapsody in the office...


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have this song about every 4 on my workout playlist...


 
Caitlin calls it my angry song  I didn't notice I played it when I'm in a bad mood but it makes sense since it calmes me down.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 16, 2013)

I feel like slipping out of town today.  There's a whole bunch of songs about making it at least as far as the border--  or maybe the songs are about sending people over the edge LOL.   Old Hank Williams,  Madonna, Eagles, Elton John, AcDc, et al. 

Here's two that will get me at least as far as the kitchen and a hot pot of coffee this early in the day.  

Ry Cooder - Across The Borderline (lyrics) - YouTube

Eliza Gilkyson - "Borderline" - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm,  that wasn't exactly the Ry Cooder song I was looking for.  It's early in my day.  I like this one better,  tho I am not exactly feeling bad.

Ry Cooder - Feelin' Bad Blues - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2013)

Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 16, 2013)

Love that song Fi


----------



## Katie H (Feb 16, 2013)

Just spent a lovely afternoon "playing" in my studio and, while there, I filled my multi-CD changer and listened away.  I have a very broad taste in music and today I listened to an older Charles Aznavour disc, a gorgeous guitar one by Charo and one by The Chieftains that was so vibrant I got more done than I'd anticipated because it was so energizing.

Can't wait to go back tomorrow armed with more music.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 21, 2013)

KD Lang


----------



## DouglasMB (Feb 21, 2013)

well I am listening to the soundtrack to the movie 300... the sound track is epic all on it's own it's great to cook too and write too .


----------



## vitauta (Feb 21, 2013)

vvvhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAvhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?





i like the raw and real feel of this music












































v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgU_xAWSYNA

i like the raw and real feel of this music


----------



## vitauta (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^
i like the raw and real feel of this music....


----------



## DouglasMB (Feb 21, 2013)

vitauta said:


> ^^^^^^^
> i like the raw and real feel of this music....


 
good stuff i like it


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2013)

300. Great movie. I didn't realize there was a soundtrack.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2013)

Pandora - Sheryl Crow Radio - Hard to Make a Stand.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got caught the other day rocking out to Bohemian Rhapsody in the office...



DH and I were sitting at a stoplight once and "Stayin' Alive" from Saturday Night Fever by the Bee Gees came on. We both started doing the dance in the car - pointing our arms up and down. We looked over and someone in another car was watching us with a big grin on his face.


----------



## DouglasMB (Feb 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> 300. Great movie. I didn't realize there was a soundtrack.


 
its awesome


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2013)

Give the Drummers Some - Jazz online radio | Brought to you by AccuRadio.com


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 21, 2013)

Just waiting for josh Grobans new album to reach me .


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2013)

The Civil Wars - Billie Jean (Live in the Bing Lounge) - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 21, 2013)

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves .. always makes me happy


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


>






Need to cool off?


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh boy, this brings back memories of my disturbed teen years lol! 

Metallica - The Unforgiven - YouTube

Still a good track


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarah Mclachlan - In The Arms Of The Angel - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Need to cool off?


 
Let's just say that was an interesting rendition.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

My baby girls idol and favourite song 

Kurt Darren - Standing on the Edge - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

One of my favourite South African Bands...

The Parlotones - Push Me To The Floor - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pink - Crystal Ball (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Whitney Houston - My Love Is Your Love - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok last one. Done driving you all crazy ;p
Night all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> One of my favourite South African Bands...
> 
> The Parlotones - Push Me To The Floor - YouTube


I wasn't familiar with the Parlotones, so I watched a few of their videos on YouTube. I like them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I wasn't familiar with the Parlotones, so I watched a few of their videos on YouTube. I like them.


 
I love their music. They're leaving SA for good, going to the US 
Bummer!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

Zombies On Your Lawn


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> One of my favourite South African Bands...
> 
> The Parlotones


 
Catchy song. I'll have to check them out next time I'm youtubing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

Payphone...Maroon 5


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Catchy song. I'll have to check them out next time I'm youtubing.


 
Not bad for SA talent


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

More South African Treasures 

Prime Circle 'She always Gets What She Wants' [DIRECTOR'S MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Let's just say that was an interesting rendition.


How about this rendition??"Hillbilly Jean" - The Giving Tree Band and friends tribute to Michael Jackson - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Only Kwaito Song that makes all South Africans dance

Mandoza Nkalakatha - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 23, 2013)

And last but not least....

Arno Carstens - Another Universe.flv - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> How about this rendition??"Hillbilly Jean" - The Giving Tree Band and friends


 
That's more my speed. They don't take so much "artistic" liberty.
And you can't have Billie Jean without a violin. That would be like Careless Whisper with the sax


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2013)

Let's go old school.
One Hippopotami (Allan Sherman) - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2013)

A classic. IMO one of his best.
Alice Cooper - Ballad Of Dwight Fry (Studio Version) [Correct Pitch] - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 23, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I love their music. They're leaving SA for good, going to the US
> Bummer!


That happens often. Success in the US market still seems to be the ultimate goal for many bands. Some do very well here. Others end up going back home disappointed.

I worked full-time as a professional musician for 15 years back in the late 1970s until the early 90s, playing mostly pop and dance music. While I've been out of it for almost 20 years now, I still have a pretty good idea of what sells and what doesn't (I've even turned my 20 year old onto some newer bands). This band, the Parlotones, definitely has the look and sound of a band that I think would do well in the states. They remind me a little of Muse.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> That happens often. Success in the US market still seems to be the ultimate goal for many bands. Some do very well here. Others end up going back home disappointed.
> 
> I worked full-time as a professional musician for 15 years back in the late 1970s until the early 90s, playing mostly pop and dance music. While I've been out of it for almost 20 years now, I still have a pretty good idea of what sells and what doesn't (I've even turned my 20 year old onto some newer bands). This band, the Parlotones, definitely has the look and sound of a band that I think would do well in the states. They remind me a little of Muse.


 
Didn't know you were a musician, very cool! Do you have any recorded tracks?

I think the Parlotones will do well  I've got a pretty good ear (must be the lack of eye sight )


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 23, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Didn't know you were a musician, very cool! Do you have any recorded tracks?


Oh, nothing really to speak of - or rather nothing you would've ever heard of. My one "claim to fame" was touring for a month with a band called Wild Cherry ("Play That Funky Music White Boy") after their keyboard player's wife had a baby. That was around 1980 or 81. Mostly our band just played the club circuit and occasionally opened for name acts (we once opened for the Beach Boys and were also the very first band to ever play at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas in 1993). I haven't scanned in a lot of photos from that time in my life, but below is one someone sent to me a few months ago. Sorry for the fuzzy focus.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2013)

"Whoa, til you die" 
That's pretty cool.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh, nothing really to speak of - or rather nothing you would've ever heard of. My one "claim to fame" was touring for a few months with a band called Wild Cherry ("Play That Funky Music White Boy") after their keyboard player's wife had a baby. That was around 1980 or 81. Mostly our band just played the club circuit and occasionally opened for name acts (we once opened for the Beach Boys and were also the very first band to ever play at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas in 1993). I haven't scanned in a lot of photos from that time in my life, but below is one someone sent to me a few months ago. Sorry for the fuzzy focus.



so cool, steve--you have that alluring soho look of the bohemian artist....
'play that funky music....' was a song that was on everybody's lips and hips in the clubs and parties across america, steve--big bragging rights for you for being part of That!!  i always wondered what was the story behind the band's name.  i have a strong suspicion that you were in a position to know.  how about it, steve, do tell!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> "Whoa, til you die"
> That's pretty cool.



+1!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2013)

And folks wonder why girls follow bands around...although I tend toward guitar players.  Looking mighty hunky there, Steve!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 23, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh, nothing really to speak of - or rather nothing you would've ever heard of. My one "claim to fame" was touring for a month with a band called Wild Cherry ("Play That Funky Music White Boy") after their keyboard player's wife had a baby. That was around 1980 or 81. Mostly our band just played the club circuit and occasionally opened for name acts (we once opened for the Beach Boys and were also the very first band to ever play at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas in 1993). I haven't scanned in a lot of photos from that time in my life, but below is one someone sent to me a few months ago. Sorry for the fuzzy focus.



Great photo Steve


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 23, 2013)

vitauta said:


> so cool, steve--you have that alluring soho look of the bohemian artist....
> 'play that funky music....' was a song that was on everybody's lips and hips in the clubs and parties across america, steve--big bragging rights for you for being part of That!!  i always wondered what was the story behind the band's name.  i have a strong suspicion that you were in a position to know.  how about it, steve, do tell!


Well... I was only with them for a month as a fill-in. At that time I was between bands and their glory days were already behind them. It was definitely fun, though. I had some sort of idea that it might lead to bigger and better things, but it didn't. 

As for the name of the band, from what I understand Rob Parissi took the name from a box of Ludens Wild Cherry Cough Drops. Not the sexiest of stories but the most accurate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2013)

Eagles - Hotel California - live acoustic version via Pandora Sheryl Crow station on my Jam mini speaker  Love the drums.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh, nothing really to speak of - or rather nothing you would've ever heard of. My one "claim to fame" was touring for a month with a band called Wild Cherry ("Play That Funky Music White Boy") after their keyboard player's wife had a baby. That was around 1980 or 81. Mostly our band just played the club circuit and occasionally opened for name acts (we once opened for the Beach Boys and were also the very first band to ever play at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas in 1993). I haven't scanned in a lot of photos from that time in my life, but below is one someone sent to me a few months ago. Sorry for the fuzzy focus.


 
And we thought you were just the wine guy  Cool pic Steve, bet you had a few groupies


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> And we thought you were just the wine guy  Cool pic Steve, bet you had a few groupies


A few groupies and a few.... well... weirdos.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> A few groupies and a few.... well... weirdos.


 


The world needs a few weirdos


----------



## vitauta (Feb 25, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> The world needs a few weirdos





snip, i think we're good--leastways, we are for here....


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

vitauta said:


> snip, i think we're good--leastways, we are for here....


 
We're not weird, the rest of the world is


----------



## Addie (Feb 27, 2013)

Ealier in the day I had on Golden Olies. I was chair dancing while I was working on my sewing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been listening to Matchbox 20


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Matchbox Twenty - Unwell (Video) - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 27, 2013)

Give the Drummers Some - Jazz online radio | Brought to you by AccuRadio.com


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lee Ryan - Turn Your Car Around (Colour Version) - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Shakin' Stevens - Green Door - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Matchbox Twenty - Unwell (Video) - YouTube


 
Love this song  It's like me, just a little unwell


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> A classic. IMO one of his best.
> Alice Cooper - Ballad Of Dwight Fry (Studio Version) [Correct Pitch] - YouTube


 

Haven't heard this song in ages!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Love this song  It's like me, just a little unwell



It's my favorite MB20...it's so me at times.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's my favorite MB20...it's so me at times.


 
Mine too! Must be a "Libra" thing


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Mine too! Must be a "Libra" thing



Must be!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 28, 2013)

Power of Love...Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope I can remember how to post this.
Hillsborough charity single He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother Video - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Long time no see Bolas  How are you?

Great song choice by the way!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Bolas, good to see you


----------



## vitauta (Mar 1, 2013)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I hope I can remember how to post this.
> Hillsborough charity single He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother Video - YouTube




thank you for that universal gem, bolas.  i got lost in there for a while, and it felt good.

i'm happy (despite sequestration tomorrow) to hear on the morning news today that vinyl records and music is making a comeback in a big way. i guess we have some artists and musicians such as adele, neil young and lady gaga, among others, to thank for this renewed interest in music (records) that sound and feel good and real again.  i had given up hope for such a development, with today's single song obsession and non-existent attention spans. i thought lps were gone forever. like i said, i'm happy today....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you ladies,for me Vit the joy of buying an LP was not only the sound it was the art work.
This is so sweet it should have a health warning.
Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 2, 2013)

Vinyl is back in . My 19 yr old son just got a vinyl player and is buying records . He pinches from our collection too, a mix of his Dads old hippy Led Zep stuff and his Mums (far superior) punk stuff .


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Vinyl is back in . My 19 yr old son just got a vinyl player and is buying records . He pinches from our collection too, a mix of his Dads old hippy Led Zep stuff and his Mums (far superior) punk stuff .


 
I want to hear a singer that can carry a tune with a full orchestra in the background. Not just a loud drum set and a bunch of guitars. It has become a lost art.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 3, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Vinyl is back in . My 19 yr old son just got a vinyl player and is buying records . He pinches from our collection too, a mix of his Dads old hippy Led Zep stuff and his Mums (far superior) punk stuff .


Does the old hippy know that Bonzo's sister Debbie has a great voice.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 3, 2013)

dawg reminded us that today, well yesterday now, was national 'unplugged' day. how these musical trends swing back and forth over time, and stir up so much emotion and controvery.  when bob dylan 'sold out' and went (partially) electronic with his music in newport at a folk concert in the 1960s, fans were ready to fight and bleed. hopefully, in contrast, yesterday's national unplugged day strummed softly along in bloodless musical tribute....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawson's Creek soundtrack...there are some fabulous songs on it


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2013)

Sheryl Crow and Kid Rock - Picture. Love this song and Kid Rock's husky, sexy voice. Love their harmony, too.

Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow - "Picture" (Live in Nashville) - YouTube


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2013)

Addie said:


> I want to hear a singer that can carry a tune with a full orchestra in the background. Not just a loud drum set and a bunch of guitars. It has become a lost art.



It's not so unusual. There are lots of cover bands that perform rock 'n roll with orchestras these days. We've seen a few and they're tremendous. <pause to search> Wow! Someone recorded and posted the very concert we attended, with the Virginia Symphony Orchestra! Not the best recording, but in person, it sounded better  Watch for the electric violin.

Led Zeppelin and Virginia Symphony Orchestra - YouTube

We caught this on a concert channel recently. Not sure if David Bowie is your style, Addie, but we loved the 360° orchestra and choir Beck played his music with at Lincoln Center. The orchestra leader is the singer, Beck's, father.

Beck Reimagines David Bowie's "Sound and Vision" - YouTube


----------



## jharris (Mar 3, 2013)

Addie said:
			
		

> I want to hear a singer that can carry a tune with a full orchestra in the background. Not just a loud drum set and a bunch of guitars. It has become a lost art.



Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDh4GC7n0ig&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jharris (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8RYUZT57XA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jharris (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OFMkCeP6ok&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jharris (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl9hrDM2Ojo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jharris (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd5HqNEfaUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, I was at the laundromat and there were songs from the 70's (not disco) playing on the radio and singing along with the songs.  There was an older looking lady across the mat singing along with them, too...turns out we are the same age...I am an older looking lady, too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

John Farnham - You're The Voice - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hubba hubba! Oh my this man is pretty lol!

Daughtry - Over You - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I was at the laundromat and there were songs from the 70's (not disco) playing on the radio and singing along with the songs. There was an older looking lady across the mat singing along with them, too...turns out we are the same age...I am an older looking lady, too!


 


It sucks when you're the only one that doesn't notice you're getting older!

I nearly bit a teenager's head off the other day for calling me Aunty! Me?@!!!
I still look 18


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2013)

The Amazing "Girl On Fire" CD by Alicia Keyes.  The title song has been running through my brain for days.  But the whole CD is great.  She is coming to Vancouver on Friday but unfortunately when I found out it was already sold out.

Alicia Keys - Girl On Fire - YouTube


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube


 
Snip are we soul mates.  I didn’t know Soul Asylum reaches its hand as far as you-all.  To me, they are a  local band.    Today Google, at least in US, spotlights and celebrates Miriam Makeba’s  birthday on its home page.    Today, I think  /  some/  maybe a lot/ of people never listen to her.  Maybe I am wrong.  A truly great musician and inspiring woman.    
Here's a song from another local band, recorded mid 90's.  Not nearly as famous.  I like this band too.  
Golden Smog - Pecan Pie - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Snip are we soul mates. I didn’t know Soul Asylum reaches its hand as far as you-all. To me, they are a local band. Today Google, at least in US, spotlights and celebrates Miriam Makeba’s birthday on its home page. Today, I think / some/ maybe a lot/ of people never listen to her. Maybe I am wrong. A truly great musician and inspiring woman.
> Here's a song from another local band, recorded mid 90's. Not nearly as famous. I like this band too.
> Golden Smog - Pecan Pie - YouTube


 
If there's good music somewhere, I'll find it! 
We have good taste 

We used to sing The click song in school, man is that a tough song to sing 

Miriam Makeba - Click Song - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 5, 2013)

Had a Bad Day...cool song


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 7, 2013)

I am listening to "The Music Of John Williams 40 years Of Film Music".


----------



## Addie (Mar 7, 2013)

JoAnn L. said:


> I am listening to "The Music Of John Williams 40 years Of Film Music".


 
John Williams was not Boston's favorite conductor of our beloved Boston Pops. Very temperamental, and made sure that at least one of his compositions was played every time the Pops performed. When the members started to complained, he told them in no uncertain terms to shut and play. He needed the royalty money. There was no disappointment when he decided to leave at the end of his contract. On the rare occasions that he returns as Emeritus Conductor along with other guest conductors that we have had, he gets just a smattering of applause. Others have received a standing ovation. Now Keith Lockart can do no wrong. Except he got married and broke the hearts of a lot of Boston Women. And he is so cute!

You have to give him his due. He has written some great music. But you can always tell what he wrote.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 9, 2013)

There is not much to say about this true gentleman.Wilko Johnson discusses his cancer - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 9, 2013)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> There is not much to say about this true gentleman.Wilko Johnson discusses his cancer - YouTube





he has decided to surf the most perfect wave he can find, and shape it into the biggest, most triumphant ride of a lifetime. classy dude.

steve job's last words just as he was dying were, "oh wow, oh wow, oh wow" according to his wife.


----------



## jharris (Mar 9, 2013)

vitauta said:
			
		

> steve job's last words just as he was dying were, "oh wow, oh wow, oh wow" according to his wife.



That my friends is the sound of enlightenment.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 10, 2013)

the human brain is capable of many wonders


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2013)

and then we spent the night lighting farts... 





i'm sorry. i'll go now.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2013)

and then they call him papa


----------



## Claire (Mar 10, 2013)

I listened to Carol King and James Taylor all weekend.  

But part of my mind, right now is ...

When you're alone and life is making you lonely, you can always go!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2013)

Welsh National Anthem, Wales v France 2012 - YouTube

A game played by men and women without the aid of padding


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm impressed that the entire team of welsh women in their red jerseys sang along.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2013)

did you notice how they all still had their own teeth


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2013)

oh, you're right. that was probably the men's team.  

no fangs, less facial hair.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2013)

That only applies to the Hooker(front row) from seminaries.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2013)

every reply that i come up with will certainly be removed, so i defer to your greatness, m. bolas.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2013)

Harry was a very good hooker, thats what did his shoulder.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 10, 2013)

aww, so it was fly fishing, was it then


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 11, 2013)

if I asked who was the best guitar player at Woodstock the answers would be predictable and wrong.
Alvin Lee owned them all.
Please watch till the end
Woodstock - Ten Years After - I'm Going Home(Live) - YouTube


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 11, 2013)

vitauta said:


> aww, so it was fly fishing, was it then



Keef Hartley Band - Memories and Spanish fly. Woodstock 1969 - YouTube


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2013)

great vids, bolas.

i really was only 5 when woodstock happened. i didn't have a small guitar, though. 



i still can't believe that this was only their second gig:


CROSBY, STILLS, NASH Woodstock 1971 - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2013)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> if I asked who was the best guitar player at Woodstock the answers would be predictable and wrong.
> Alvin Lee owned them all.
> Please watch till the end
> Woodstock - Ten Years After - I'm Going Home(Live) - YouTube




bolas, you have the best vids.  

alvin lee, going home for real, oh wow.  alvin lee, r.i.p.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 12, 2013)

as a row of tents, Tom I know you are partial to a nice Boa but check out the black chiffon in "hound dog"
Sha Na Na~tribute to Elvis~ - YouTube


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2013)

a gold spandex unitard?

where can i get one?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 16, 2013)

buckytom said:


> a gold spandex unitard?
> 
> where can i get one?


I dont know Tom, your usual supplier?

I love this, saturday night changing the sheets before going out to kop with this blasting out.

Average White Band Let´s Go´ Round Again Jovem Pan II 1980 - YouTube


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 16, 2013)

I am listening to Leonard Berstein and the West Side Story CD.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 18, 2013)

Currently listening to Josh Grobans new cd, All that Echoes , he has recently been in the UK so I could gorge myself on his telly appearance . I am sure he needs a nice English wife ......


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jace Everett - Bad Things. - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Currently listening to Josh Grobans new cd, All that Echoes , he has recently been in the UK so I could gorge myself on his telly appearance . I am sure he needs a nice English wife ......



I will have to get that one too GQ, I like his music


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 20, 2013)

The late great Robert Palmer - 'Simply Irresistible' - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pink - Nobody Knows (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

Right now I am listening to some Frank Sinatra


----------



## jharris (Apr 12, 2013)

Sinatra, Oh yeah!!!

I also like Michael Buble...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AjSG4ApOBg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

and Dianna Krall...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr8xDSPjII8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Tony Bennett... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tX4rjHMBCQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 12, 2013)

I am listening to Itzhak Perlman with John Williams and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra CD. The name of the CD is Cinema Serenade. It has Yentl: Papa Can You Hear Me? and Schindler's List, among other beautiful movie music.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

Me too Jeff...love MB, he is great! 

I grew up listening to all the Rat Pack, so love that style of music...my parents had good taste 



jharris said:


> Sinatra, Oh yeah!!!
> 
> I also like Michael Buble...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zereh (Apr 12, 2013)

More jazzy deliciousness from one of my favs, Melody Gardot!

Melody Gardot Worrisome Heart - YouTube


----------



## jharris (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! Good stuff.

I had never heard of her.

Thanks Zereh!


----------



## jharris (Apr 14, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Me too Jeff...love MB, he is great!
> 
> I grew up listening to all the Rat Pack, so love that style of music...my parents had good taste



I'll always be grateful to my folks for exposing us to the arts.

There was always some kind of music playing, jazz, blues, country, musical soundtracks, latin etc. etc

My tastes in music are eclectic and I enjoy most.

Note: My love of R&R was self acquired. Laughing! Dad was constantly telling me to "turn that noise down!"


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

Zereh said:


> More jazzy deliciousness from one of my favs, Melody Gardot!
> 
> Melody Gardot Worrisome Heart - YouTube




my senses are tingling with a new delight.  thank you zereh.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2013)

vitauta said:


> my senses are tingling with a new delight.  thank you zereh.



+1

Thanks Zereh!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Whitney Houston - My Love Is Your Love - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 15, 2013)

jharris said:


> Sinatra, Oh yeah!!!
> 
> I also like Michael Buble...
> 
> ...


 
Love this song!


----------



## jharris (Apr 15, 2013)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Love this song!



Which one?


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 16, 2013)

jharris said:


> Which one?


 
Tony Bennett - The best is yet to come.


----------



## jharris (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah yes.

Mr. B is a timeless talent and all around classy gent.

He hasn't missed a beat and I really enjoy his duets with some of the younger talents.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, TB is great!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Celine Dion & Jennifer Rush - The Power Of Love (First MIX) - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sarah Brightman - Amazing Grace - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Elton John - Your song - YouTube


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bugging you - YouTube


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 18, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Bugging you - YouTube


 
  snorted soda out my nose with that one


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 18, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> snorted soda out my nose with that one


 
Loved it! Just had to share


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 18, 2013)

Night Songs by Cinderella


----------



## Claire (Apr 18, 2013)

Peter, Paul and Mary.  Monday, Monday.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some Robbie Williams


----------



## jharris (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots of Robbie Williams song on YouTube Kylie.

What do you recommend?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now that is a hard question Jeff...I love all his songs 

I guess from his latest album, my fave song is "Different"

I love his classic songs "Angels" and "Betterman"

"If It's Hurting You" is another big fave as is "Morning Sun"

I have more if you want


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2013)

I am listening to Classic Rock and Roll from the 50's. I am going back to my choldhood. I used to kill myself dancing to this music. Now I am lucky that on a good day I can tap my foot.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 23, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am listening to Classic Rock and Roll from the 50's. I am going back to my choldhood. I used to kill myself dancing to this music. Now I am lucky that on a good day I can tap my foot.



Right now I am listening to "Over You" by Miranda Lambert.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I knew we had one of these threads around here somewhere  I'm surprised it didn't continue.
> 
> I've been listening to this *snappy* little number off and on today.
> I could listen to this kind of music all day.
> ...


 
"Snappy"?  Hardly!  

Haunting and beautiful?  I'd say so.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 2, 2013)

Right now it's Percy Sledge "When a man loves a woman"


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 2, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Right now it's Percy Sledge "When a man loves a woman"


 
Oh I love that!  (If it's the one I am thinking of - Percy Sledge doesn't ring any bells..._)  ?    Sam Cooke did a lovely version.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> "Snappy"? Hardly!
> 
> Haunting and beautiful? I'd say so.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 18, 2013)

Sonic Youth - Superstar - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 19, 2013)

Great Big Sea - When I'm Up (I Can't Get Down) - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Jan 27, 2014)

this duo is spontaneously orgasmic!
The Civil Wars - Billie Jean (Live) - YouTube


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 27, 2014)

vitauta said:


> this duo is spontaneously orgasmic!
> The Civil Wars - Billie Jean (Live) - YouTube



They are one of my music addictions.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 27, 2014)

pag, i only just now heard of the civil wars because they won a grammy last night.  unfortunately, i gather from reading people's comments, that they have split up.  my favorite song of theirs (so far) is 'poison and wine'. the lyrics are so painful and real.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 27, 2014)

vitauta said:


> pag, i only just now heard of the civil wars because they won a grammy last night.  unfortunately, i gather from reading people's comments, that they have split up.  my favorite song of theirs (so far) is 'poison and wine'. the lyrics are so painful and real.



Yeah, they put out two albums and were split up before the second was released. Different priorities. There is the occasional murmur of a reconciliation, but it seems to come mostly from silly people that think they are "meant to be" or "soul mates". Listen to as much of them as you can find but don't read the comments on youtube, facebook, or anything else really. The music is great. The fans are silly. I do hope they are able to be friends again and start writing and recording again. They are very talented.


----------



## phinz (Jan 28, 2014)

If you ever want to see what's currently playing on my computer check this link out: http://www.last.fm/user/phinzuphttp://www.last.fm/user/phinzup


----------

